# Do you wear eye glasses?



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh, and of course, as soon as I go out you're horny. Just my luck.....women....you can't live with them and you can't live without them. 



* *




Just teasin' you Atama. You know I'll be home later to take care of your needs. wink wink bahahaha


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey Atama, I know this is all in good fun. I hope everyone else does, too. I'm enjoying playing. I hope you are.

None of it is serious to me. I hope you know that.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Yes, due to poor vision. I wear contact lenses on occasion, but it is too rough on my eyes to do it every day. I want to do Lasik, but my vision won't seem to stabilize.


----------



## caity811 (Feb 9, 2015)

I wear them for Astigmatism. I've been wearing glasses for so long that I usually forget I'm someone who wears glasses and not everyone does.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I wear glasses, but outside of the house I normally wear contacts. I'm nearsighted


----------



## wastingpotential (Jul 25, 2017)

My eyes are perfect actually, but I do sometimes wear glasses just because they look awesome on me. 

Išsiųsta naudojantis G7-L01 Tapatalk 4 Lt


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm very mildly nearsighted. It doesn't really affect me at all normally, but I just got some glasses for things like night driving for a little extra sharpness and opera going for a little clearer experience


----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)

Yeah. I'm nearsighted. I can see fine while driving, but I need glasses in order to read street signs clearly.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, I have astigmatism


----------



## Starlorn (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes, I have astigmatism as well, but only in my left eye. So my left lens is "real" and my right lens does nothing to correct vision.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah my eyesight sucks i have astigmatism and a cataract. i need glasses for everything.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

I told you. I don't have a glass eye.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I have poor eyesight and astigmatism so I use eyeglasses at night. During the daytime I prefer to wear contact lenses because I find them more comfortable and I think that I look less ugly with them.


----------



## FemmeOnTheProwl (Oct 4, 2017)

No.


----------



## Ratsnake (Oct 4, 2017)

No


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes. I have myopia and astigmatism, and I actually have bifocals despite being 20 years old because of spending a vast majority of my time on the Internet and reading.


* *


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

I’m an INTJ so maybe the fact that I wear eyeglasses is hardly surprising…


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I was prescribed eyeglasses due to stupid man made scientific shit call "astigmatism" 

I actually have glasses but i don't use it. Like i don't wanna wear eyeglasssssses!!!!!!! XD 

I'm not comfortable


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Farsighted in both eyes (right eye's twice as bad as left), plus astigmatism in my right eye. My specs of choice are "scratch-proof" safety lenses (that still managed to get scratched somehow) with stainless steel frames. I've had aluminum and even titanium frames break after two years, but my first stainless steel frames lasted eight years, so I've stuck with steel ever since. Never worn plastic. Some of my friends tease me about my "grandpa glasses," but that doesn't bother me.
:tongue:
Note: Farsightedness is also called hyperopia.


----------

